# Ultimate Recomp Cycle



## GMO (Dec 14, 2011)

After many years of trial and error and experimentation, I believe the following to be the ultimate recomp cycle:

Wk 1-8 Test Prop 50mg ED
Wk 1-8 Tren Ace 50-100mg ED (dependent upon individual)
Wk 3-8 Super DMZ 2caps ED

That is it...short, sweet and simple, yet VERY effective.  For those looking to shed some BF and gain some lean mass in the meantime, it cannot be beat.

I also find that having my macros at 40/40/20 with caloric intake slightly above maintenance is most effective for recomp.

Remember that Super DMZ will be a schedule III controlled substance soon, so stock up while you can.


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 14, 2011)

What we like, sweet and simple


----------



## oufinny (Dec 14, 2011)

I assume that if you wanted to run Anavar 50-100mgs the whole 8 weeks in place of SuperDMZ that would be acceptable?  Me and SD don't get along; then again I never ran it with test so that could change a lot of things.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 14, 2011)

_ ran a very similar cyle but had winny in place of super dmz. amazing results._


----------



## GMO (Dec 14, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I assume that if you wanted to run Anavar 50-100mgs the whole 8 weeks in place of SuperDMZ that would be acceptable?  Me and SD don't get along; then again I never ran it with test so that could change a lot of things.




Var at 100mg for 8 weeks would be a nice alternative, if your BF% is already pretty low.

Otherwise Winny or even a good halodrol clone are other options if you can't tolerate SD.


----------



## BigD4life (Dec 14, 2011)

GMO said:


> After many years of trial and error and experimentation, I believe the following to be the ultimate recomp cycle:
> 
> Wk 1-8 Test Prop 50mg ED
> Wk 1-8 Tren Ace 50-100mg ED (dependent upon individual)
> ...


That looks good bro. The problem I'm having is I don't want to stop blasting lol. All good thigs must come to an end lol


----------



## GMO (Dec 14, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> That looks good bro. The problem I'm having is I don't want to stop blasting lol. All good thigs must come to an end lol



Yeah for your body's sake, you gotta come off eventually.  I can tell you a few horror stories about guys who just kept on going and suffered irreversible health conditions.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Dec 14, 2011)

GMO is the man, thanks for posting this Brother!


----------



## BigD4life (Dec 14, 2011)

What would you sub for super dmz? Or do you think I should give it a try? I'm all about trying new things, but I'm sure you know why I would ask


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey GMO,

If I were to replace the DMZ with Winny, how much would you run? 50mg ED? and would you run it as an oil or oral?


----------



## GMO (Dec 14, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> What would you sub for super dmz? Or do you  think I should give it a try? I'm all about trying new things, but I'm  sure you know why I would ask



If you have not run DMZ, you NEED to.  It is one of my favorite orals by far.



MrSaturatedFat said:


> Hey GMO,
> 
> If I were to replace the DMZ with Winny, how much would you run? 50mg ED? and would you run it as an oil or oral?



I would run 50mg ED, and personally I prefer the water or oil base injection over the tabs.  A lot of people swear by the tabs, but I have always had better results with injects.


----------



## BigD4life (Dec 14, 2011)

GMO said:


> If you have not run DMZ, you NEED to.  It is one of my favorite orals by far.
> 
> 
> 
> I would run 50mg ED, and personally I prefer the water or oil base injection over the tabs.  A lot of people swear by the tabs, but I have always had better results with injects.



I'll order some today, thx bro.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 14, 2011)

damn, I want some SDMZ as well


----------



## rage racing (Dec 14, 2011)

GMO said:


> After many years of trial and error and experimentation, I believe the following to be the ultimate recomp cycle:
> 
> Wk 1-8 Test Prop 50mg ED
> Wk 1-8 Tren Ace 50-100mg ED (dependent upon individual)
> ...


This sounds like a nice "summer cycle". I got lots of SDMZ too......


----------



## Night_Wolf (Dec 14, 2011)

GMO I was thinking about my recomp cycle that I have planed for next June:

1-10 Test E 500mg ED
1-5   Tren A 50mg  ED
1-4   Tbol 50mg     ED

1-5 T3 50mcg ED
+Clen ON/OFF

-Cycle can be extended by 2 weeks.
-Can add 1 more thing like EQ @ 400mg a week or run Tren for 3 more weeks etc. (var is too expensive)
-Will be using Test E instead Prop cuz is ~6 times cheaper and is straight from pharmacy. Will probably frontload @ 1g for 2-3 weeks.
-AI, ancillaries and proper PCT as well.


What do you think?


----------



## GMO (Dec 14, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> GMO I was thinking about my recomp cycle that I have planed for next June:
> 
> 1-10 Test E 500mg ED
> 1-5   Tren A 50mg  ED
> ...



Tbol is not worth it IMO, especially for only four weeks.  I would run Super DMZ instead.  I would also stay away from T3 unless you are running HGH or slin, which you are not.  

Eq is not worth it either for such a short period and 400mg honestly won't do much.  I am running EQ at 1200mg/wk right now in my 11th week, and to be honest, I am not all that impressed by it.  

Tren A can be easily tolerated for 8 weeks by most people.  That is what I would suggest for you, and if you can handle it...extend it out for the whole 10 weeks.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 14, 2011)

Very simple but effective Great post GMO


----------



## BigBird (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice recomp GMO.  I ran my summer recomp with Test Cyp, Mast Prop throughout.  First half ran Winstrol Depot and substituted with Tren Ace during 2nd half.  So it was Test Cyp/Mast Di-Prop/Winstrol and then Test Cyp/Mast Di-Prop/Tren Ace.  After the Tren and Mast was done, I switched to Primo.  So essentially, it was about an 18-20 week body recomp.  And it worked!  I honestly cannot recall if I ran an oral throughout the recomp.  Pretty sad, isn't it?  (lol in a way).


----------



## TGB1987 (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice Cycle GMO.  Love the Setup and for those who doubt Super DMZ,  Don't DMZ is a Serious Anabolic which is why it will not be around anymore in the near future.  Give it a try now that way if you like it you can stock up before it is gone.  It is amazing it has lasted as long as it has on the supplement market.  Big Thanks to Prince for selling such quality, hardcore supplements in a time when they are getting harder and harder to come by.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Dec 14, 2011)

GMO said:


> Tbol is not worth it IMO, especially for only four weeks.  I would run Super DMZ instead.  I would also stay away from T3 unless you are running HGH or slin, which you are not.
> 
> Eq is not worth it either for such a short period and 400mg honestly won't do much.  I am running EQ at 1200mg/wk right now in my 11th week, and to be honest, I am not all that impressed by it.
> 
> Tren A can be easily tolerated for 8 weeks by most people.  That is what I would suggest for you, and if you can handle it...extend it out for the whole 10 weeks.



Ok, no EQ.
Can't get Super DMZ, don't live in States and can't order internationally. Won't be going to USA till next October/November.

I'm an endomorph and lose fat very slowly even with perfect diet and hardcore training. So I wanted to try T3 to shed fat faster. (I'm ultra strict dieter) 
And slin is an option, sure. Maybe run it for the first 4 weeks at some lower dosage like 6IU before workout? (with 3 shakes around workout-carbs, bcaa, eaa)

I'll than run Tren A for 8-10 weeks @ 50mg ed.

I will be dry and hard from Test+Tren+AI so I don't think Winny would do much there. Dont' know what to add to increase gains but maintain shredded look.


----------



## GMO (Dec 14, 2011)

You don't want to use slin if you are cutting, so just forget about that.  Run the test and tren and mayve another oral.

What are your stats?


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 14, 2011)

GMO said:


> Yeah for your body's sake, you gotta come off eventually.  I can tell you a few horror stories about guys who just kept on going and suffered irreversible health conditions.



I think sharing these horror stories would be beneficial to the community.


----------



## caaraa (Dec 14, 2011)

Love the Setup and for those who doubt Super DMZ,  Don't DMZ is a  Serious Anabolic which is why it will not be around anymore in the near  future.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Dec 15, 2011)

GMO said:


> You don't want to use slin if you are cutting, so just forget about that.  Run the test and tren and mayve another oral.
> 
> What are your stats?



That's long way down the road, but I guess I will be somewhere around 195lb @ 6ft and ~14-15% bf before cutting.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 15, 2011)

I wish I could run tren. I already don't sleep.


----------



## GMO (Dec 15, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I think sharing these horror stories would be beneficial to the community.




Here you go bro:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/150367-dont-want-stop-cycling.html#post2595565


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 15, 2011)

I wasn't expecting it but I recomped pretty nicely on just 20mg SD per day (+500 test E per week), I think it acts like a diuretic as well because I started looking dryer within 2 days of starting it. DMZ would probably be even better. With tren it would probably be amazing, I was intending to bulk but ended up losing some fat anyway and it made me hard as hell. SD also made me kinda agressive/moody though I haven't really heard many people mention that.


----------

